# Louisiana in the Fall/Winter



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

Planning on taking a trip to Louisiana this fall or winter to chase bull reds. Was wondering if yall had any guide recommendations or tips? Thanks


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Captain Ben Paschal lowerlagunaoutfitters.com
Great guide great young man. He'll put you on fish. Check Fly Fishman Mag late fall/winter 15 issue for more info on him and the LA fishery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Port Sulphur*

Went in February for a 3 day fly fishing trip. Stayed at the Woodland Plantation, great place, not cheap but awesome accommodationsl and service.

Fished with Captain Eddie Adams. Got us on a pile of fish, coached us along on the finer details of the marsh fishing and busted his tail every day to make a successful trip. Highly recommended.

dano


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Woodland plantation is awesome dining. They have guides that keep there boats there. Ask them for guides.
Joe


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

We stayed in NOLA and went out with Capt Doug Henderson. He is a good flyfishing guide. In the winter there is always a chance of a cold front blowing out the fishing and having to cancel the trip. There is plenty to do in new orleans if that happens.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

noise.boy said:


> Captain Ben Paschal lowerlagunaoutfitters.com
> Great guide great young man. He'll put you on fish. Check Fly Fishman Mag late fall/winter 15 issue for more info on him and the LA fishery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 Ben is a great guy and very hard working. I just returned from 3 days with him down on the LLM. He'll put you on the fish...and big ones. Check his pics and video on his website. His December is pretty much full but still has openings in January and Feb. He'll fill up fast so get in touch with him.

BTW, his website is www.lagunamadreoutfitters.com rather than lowerlagunaoutfitters.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Capt Greg Moon or Capt Greg Dini

Full Trip Report


----------



## sage.one (Aug 5, 2015)

I would recommend Capt. Miles Larose with shallow south. He is a local guide who grew up fishing the marsh. You can stay in New Orleans and he will pick you up and drop you off each day at your hotel. Great guy and really knows his stuff. That time of year you will be fishing Hopedale and the Biloxi marsh. Have fun who ever you go with.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Several good options.

There are Texas guys who go east:

-Scott Null posts up in Port Fourchon/Grand Isle for January & February. I've been over there 3 times with him and done great every trip.

-John West from Blue Mudd Charters is a personal friend. I've not fished LA with him but I have fished Sabine and duck hunted with him. Good dude.

-Jarid Malone goes there too, I think he also sets up west near Cocodrie.

-Ben Paschal & Jeremy Chavez set up in Cocodrie too. I've had friends go with both and done really well.

-Baron Boyette used to work at iFly/Angler's Edge in Houston and now at the I-45 FTU. He started guiding when Angler's Edge closed. Good kid who went to LSU.

Then there are the guys who are basically Florida guys who come fish LA between tarpon seasons. They typically go around Hopedale & Venice.

-David Mangum & Preston Sutter from Shallow Water Expeditions are in the Hopedale/Venice area, they go earlier than most I think. Setting up in late September through early November. I've not fished LA with them but I've tarpon fished in FL with Preston a few times and he's a great guide.

-Flywater Expeditions is Greg Dini, Miles LaRose, Nick Sassic, & co. They split their time between FL for tarpon and LA. Very reputable outfit. From what I understand these are the same guys who are part of Fly South.

-Greg Moon is pretty good too. I've had friends fish with him and they did well.

From what I hear a lot of the local LA guides, especially in Hopedale & Venice are getting awful pissy about the fly guides coming into the area. Which is funny because most of those LA guys just want a meat haul for trout- they'd rather catch 100 12" trout in a day than 3-4 40" reds.

And other than LaRose and Lucas Bissett the only Louisiana native I know of who guides on the fly is Danny Ayo out of Houma. He's a true-blood ****-***. Super nice guy too. Dini tries to claim LA because he played baseball at Tulane but he's from Florida.

Anyway, whole lot of drama among the guides over in Hopedale/Venice because locals think the fly guys are taking their business (I've heard of tires slashed and sugar in gas tanks at the boat ramp) but every single guide I've listed will put you on some monster reds over there.

Huge drum too. And the sheepies actually eat over there instead of spooking at shadows.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

Baron Boyette is an incredible guide and great company. I highly recommend you check him out!

http://www.3bflycharters.com


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Several good options.
> 
> There are Texas guys who go east:
> 
> ...


Jeremy Chavez should be on that list...out of Cocodrie starting in December through March I think. A buddy and I went and had a good time. A guide that charges a full day and fishes from 7 to 7 if you want.
Castingtales.com


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Read closer dude. Chavez y Chavez is listed above in my post.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

My eyes must have glazed over at work :/ happens all the time.


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

noise.boy said:


> Captain Ben Paschal lowerlagunaoutfitters.com
> Great guide great young man. He'll put you on fish. Check Fly Fishman Mag late fall/winter 15 issue for more info on him and the LA fishery
> 
> Ben is the man!!


----------



## fwkid (Jul 17, 2014)

Check with Lucas Bissett. He's a terrific guide and person and if he's not available all those Hopedale guides are buds. Rocky Thickstun is another good one.

One thing to keep in mind is that while the fishing can be dynamite, you can also be blown out weather wise. I've been several times and my last two trips we didn't launch due to 25+ winds. 

My advice for that is to stay in NOLA, that way if you can't get into the fish, there's plenty of other stuff to do.


----------

